# New fangled workbench build G Roofner



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

One leg finished here is picture.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=60185&stc=1&d=1362445591


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i am definately following this! it is not too late to change my mind and do the legs like that.

what screws does it call for? how deep are the countersinks? how wide is the wider piece?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

They are 3/8 and 6 inch long. I screwed up should have drilled 1/4 pilot holes. Very hard to
drive 3/8 screws without pilot holes. Going to put 3/8 dowels into drill pilot holes.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

is that wider piece a 2x8 or 2x10?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Its a 2x8 larger but new standard 2x8 is 7.25 . Ripped a 2x10 removed both beveled edges and ripped 7.5 per print.


----------



## IRONMULE31014 (Feb 16, 2013)

Good Job Gary


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Gary, how are the ends that hold the long pipes in place attached to the well walls? I am imagining a few options, but I'm not really happy with any of them. Now I'm starting to think that just a 3" lag bolt would probably be adequate.

How are you going to attach them?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Plans don't show an anchor?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i don't have the plans ... i'm winging it.

Are you saying that the plans you got don't show them attached?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

No connection in the plans other than to the floating jaw is attached with screws.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i ended up using more decking screws, thanks


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing yours finished .


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

The plans I got are poor it has two workbench build descriptions and the main I looked at
does not show a connection. However the other does show that the tail stock has 5 screws anchoring the tail stock jaws to the end support for the long pipe then the clamp end is screwed to the jaws the jaws are 15 long and 1.25 thick and 3 inches wide. This jaws has 1/2 x 1 1/2 inch rabbit on each end. The floating jaw is 15 long 1.25 thick and 2 inches wide with the same rabbit on each end. The jaws are made out of hard wood. The end piece that has the holes for the long pipe is 1/2 shorter than your side supports so the jaws rabbited fits between the sides and sets on top of the pipe end support.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

update please


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

No progress weather has turned cold barely above freezing and no heat in my shed.
Had a few days warm weather when I started. Yesterday I got another side tract I had been looking for one of the sear radial arm saw that was one of the recall models and picked that up off from craigslist for $75. The saws slider had no wiggle at all when it slides much better than I thought I'd get at that price.
The recall includes brand new table and all new safety guards everything free. The bummer is 8 to 10 week delivery but free upgrade cant complain to much. Now I have to clean my other shed so I can make room for other stuff to move so I have room for the saw and new work bench in main shed.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know where you're located Gary, but we've had high 20's to low 30's, damp, snow, sleet, wind for about two weeks. Feels colder than winter did. 

Good score on the RAS. The MDF table they send is nicer than the original one that was on the saw i bought in Feb 2012. About the same money for mine--use it all the time.

earl


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Does it really take 8-10 weeks to get the parts?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine was the middle of February until sometime in May. I've heard of people getting them in 4 to 6 weeks--so it may depend on which version you need
earl


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine is 113.19771


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I did get some major work done but my camera not working yet can't find my charger. I got the rails ripped to size and both legs are finished . Every thing lines up good on dry layout but want to take pictures of the stages of build. I also got good news they shipped the parts for my sears radial saw recall originally they told me 8 to 10 weeks. So my craigslist is find is coming faster than expected. I will have to put it aside for now to finish this project.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

That is awesome. I am looking forward to the pics.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I located my charger and batteries are charging. I will not get back in the shop until Tuesday tomorrow's Easter and Monday my wife has a doctors appointment and the afternoon my daughter and kids are meeting at the Corning glass center tour..


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow, you got quick shipping on the RAS recall stuff. I thought i'd get some stuff done yesterday (spent Friday moving equipment to our high school auditorium), but i'm mixing sound for our church band and set-up went 5 hours, then i had to bury the cable from our recent TV switch, then got paged out for a field/woods fire that took 3 hours, got home at 8:30 took a shower and went to bed. I hurt this morning!!

earl


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Well guess what was on my porch when I got home my recall kit for my radial arm saw still cold here today and tomorrow. I did get the last of the lumber to finish the bench. I want to finish the bench so I am going to sideline the saw rebuild until bench is finished.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have egg all over my face on this happening. Yesterday I had all the pieces cut out to put my bench together my neighbor and I worked real hard and took lots of pictures and we had the bench just basically complete. I took the camera in to upload the pictures. I opened the card slot on the camera and no card. I'll have to take some pictures in the finished state. The front planning beam is not built yet or the bench jaws are not installed and need to trim the mdf to fit on top of the tail vise pipe. Lowes ripped the mdf to two 12 inch wide 8 ft long and the remainder of 2 ft piece . The other 12 inch piece was ripped to makes up the 9 3/4 back piece for the workbench top.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> I opened the card slot on the camera and no card.


Been there, done that.......LOL


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*Pictures*

I could not get nice angles inside my small shop but here are couple pictures.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

How come my pictures are washed out when view in full size? When first opened the pictures after upload the were washed out but they are all right now.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention I was going to use 3/4 clamps. I did for the end vice. I built the front vise with 1/2 inch pipe clamps and the planing beam also will be 1/2 inch pipe. I ruff fit the front vise but not finished yet fits tight . The bench is very stable and solid Also have to finish end vise jaws. Sorry about the pictures.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

it's great to see progress! those long pipes look VERY beefy


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Since I used 3/4 instead of 1/2 . I added 3/4 inch to to the height of the rails. I used the bottom of the 3/4 clamps to set the height of the front pipe clamps. I took that measure ment and made it 1/8 inch less to not have a conflict with the end pipe clamps. This would have been good except for the fact that the max height from the bottom of the rails was 1.5 inches it exceed that so I had to move the hole bottom down 1/4 of an inch.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I finished the front of the bench with the two pipes that will hold the planning beam. Just have to finish the jaws for the end vise. Build the planning beam. I will try to put up a couple of the pictures Friday of the basic bench finished and the end vise functional. This is one solid bench.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

pics or it didn't happen.

 :dance3:

seriously, that i great news!

i STILL haven't mad ethe planing beam ... :nono:


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Chris. Thing I need for planning beam I can't find 3/4 douglas fir so I'll use poplar wish I had some hardboard I hate to buy a whole sheet of hardboard. I have to get my router table setup on the new bench to cut some groves for end vise. Getting ready to start my retro fit for my radialarm saw recall upgrade.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here are a couple new pictures.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*nfwb*

Hi Gary that bench looks great all you now have to do is post the plans. regards carl


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Plans are copyrighted from Fine Woodworking I had to buy them. So I can't upload.
I finished the end vise today did not get pictures yet. I got the remainder of the wood to finish the planning beam.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is a picture of end vise in use. I plan on building the panning jig parts tomorrow.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That is coming along nicely, Gary.

When finished, can you give us an idea of the total time and cost.

I have looked at this bench in the past and like some of the simple concepts.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

roofner said:


> Here is a picture of end vise in use. I plan on building the panning jig parts tomorrow.


question: with my bar clamps (1/2" jorgenson), under clamping pressure. the wooden pad I made on the side with the movable jaw wants to sort of "pop out". i think when the pressure is applied, the face goes out of parallel because it is not pressing in the center of the clamp.

from the pictures i have seen, it looks like he uses the same clamps.

does that happen to you?

i figured out a way around it, but i don't really like my solution very much


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't really done any real test of the vise yet probably trying to clamp a face frame or something like that would answer those questions for me. I did finish the planning beam no pictures yet probably won't get a chance for a couple days. Still haven't drilled holes for front vise pipes for pins for adjustments.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have my new workbench loaded down right now. Here is a picture of the planing beam all the way to the top of the bench. I do have a project I will be using it with. I started a wishing well a year and a half ago been working to get my shop reset up. Lost my house in Sept 2011 Lee flood. Didn't have enough money to rebuild didn't want to go through the problem of flooding again. Sold to slum lord. We bought a new mobile home put in a retirement mobile home park. Everyone has there own carport with with 10' x 10' shed . Nice quite park my one neighbor likes working we get to get together talk help each other. I have about 10 sections that need sanded and paint from the wishing well the planning I think will work good for that.
I will take some pictures with the sections on the planing beam for sanding it will give a better idea of the beam in use. I did finish my Craftsman recall upgrade kit hopefully I can get some pictures of that also. I am glad I got that also cuts really well . I want to put my dado head on that to do half laps and notches.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Earl how is your work bench coming along?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Good to see they can actually get completed, looks great!!

We finally had a decent weekend last week--i'll post in my thread.

earl


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

hah, it looks like my bench (stuff all over it)!

I really need to get my planing beam done.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Any of you guys that have built this bench thinking about using the long clamping vise as a sliding chop saw stand. My idea is build the top sections parts of the ultimate tool stand.
http://christophermerrill.net/ww/plans/UTS/Tool_Stand_1.html


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hadn't considered it--but I like the idea. My miter saw, mortiser and scroll saw are already mounted on 24 x 24 sheets of 3/4" ply, stored on a rack I built, then I mount them to a folding stand. Easy enough to use the workbench instead--but i'd have not figured that out on my own!! Thanks.
earl


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I like that ultimate tool holder thing. Definately some ideas there can be incorporated into the NFWB. M miter saw is currently in a corner with no long board support. I think my next insert will probably be a miter saw insert. I also want to make a jig that uses the well for cutting sheet stock with my circular saw.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I am interested in your ideas for cutting sheet stock.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*Update on bench with kreg jig attachment*

Here a couple new pictures of my work bench with kreg jig setup with bench.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*Recall up grade*

I also have a picture of my craftsmen radial arm saw with recall upgrade. Sorry attached wrong picture.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i don't really have anything i'm happy with for sheet stock right now, but for cross cutting an 8'x4' sheet, i am thinking about something like a 5' long straight edge of some sort that holds the sheet down as well as providing a guide for the circular saw. the well/pipe opening would be where the saw would run. i could use the t-track to hold it down on one end, and a clamp on the other end.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I finally got around to drilling the holes in the pipe for the front vise today and finishing that added 3 adjustments holes.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*Adding sliding compound miter to my new fangled work bench*

Here is a picture of saw on bench just need to build right and left extensions.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Chris Curl! There's another guy to add to the MIA list.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have not heard from Chris Curl in a long time I have a couple questions about his work on building his track for circular saw.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, it has been a while ... :frown:

I have gotten all caught up in other projects ... robotics, AI, my car, ... 

not much (i.e. - any) woodworking going on for a while now.

but i still have and love my NFWB.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I do have question for you about your work on a track saw you built any pictures?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

roofner said:


> I do have question for you about your work on a track saw you built any pictures?


wow, it has been a while ... um, maybe ... i'll see if i can dig anything up ...

It got messed up though, because the stupid Ryobi circular saw I was using with it was out of alignment with itself, so it chewed up the edge of the thing, because the blade wasn't parallel with the guide.

That pissed me off, and I didn't feel like going through making another one, so that was the end of it. Maybe some day, I'll get up the incentive to try again.

But lesson learned ... if you are going to build your own track saw, design in a way to check and adjust the angle of the saw blade to ensure that it is parallel with the track.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

check this out ...

Circular saw rail guide build - Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are a few threads in our archives somewhere about building a saw guide. All it is is one long straightedge (edge off piece of ply for example) attached on top of a piece of quarter inch ply that is wider than the saw blade when the saw is sitting on it. First cut cuts the excess bottom ply off so that you know where the blade is tracking and you can clamp the guide down to your pencil mark instead of measuring an offset.

I had the same problem with my circular saw. It was chewing up the back edge of the cut and wanted to wander away from the guide fence. When I checked it it was a sixteenth out from front to back. The front of the saw was pinned to the shoe, the back side riveted. I knocked the pin out and did some filing (a sixteenth worth) and then added a washer to the correct side to keep the saw pushed over where it should be and drove the pin back in. It cuts perfectly now. It took me around 45 minutes to make it accurate.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I did get the pieces cut out for my chop saw extension for my new fangled work bench but still to cold to get much done. Good to here from you again Chris and sorry to here it did not workout with track saw . I ordered the EZ track 4 ft deal through Woodcraft.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*Picture of New fangled workbench with sliding miter station.*

Sliding miter station.


----------

